
Shatner condemns police takedown of 19-year-old girl in Stormtrooper cosplay - rkagerer
https://calgary.ctvnews.ca/william-shatner-blasts-lethbridge-police-takedown-of-woman-in-stormtrooper-costume-1.4927714
======
masonic
"Aren't you a little short for a Stormtrooper?"

